# I'm Ticked...



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

As you may remember, our heating went out after our first trip out last year. Finally got it fixed last month (yes, it took that long...) worked great for our "camping" on the side of the house the day it came home from service. THEN, we camped outside last night, it cycled 3 times then went out AGAIN! What is the use of having a TT if you have to use space heaters? This is absolutely ridiculous. 2 in the morning and I am messing with the stupid thing and thinking "we should trade this da** thing in."

Signed,

Seriously pissed in Battle Ground


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Which dealer are you working with? Sounds like the heating unit might need a serious overhaul not a patch job. I'd call keystone and speak with them, perhaps find another keystone dealer you can take it too.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know it can be frustrating when things don't work, try not to panic









I would agree with Y, maybe an email to Keystone or a different dealer might be able to get you a new heater installed. Those heater are installed in all different brands of trailers, sounds like you got a lemon of a furnace.

Good luck

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't give up! Things can get dicey, especially with service. I've had many problems with my service dept. It got bad enough for me to go up the food chain and speak with the Owner of the company over it.

Moral of the story is...things can and do go wrong. It will tick you off. Work the issue until you're satisfied...or light it on fire in their parking lot! 

Hope it works out for you...keep us posted. We're here for you.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you for thoughts. I sometimes leap to angry about things not being done right. I think i'll quote MYSELF when I told Armand C "Remember that EVERY manufacturer has problems, no matter what industry it is in." And he was talking about the heating too! Ok, i'll go back to the Dealership (Curtis Trailers) Service Dept and give them another try. If I feel the need, I may talk to our sales guy who is a "Curtis" and who knew that I had problems already with their service in another dept. Plus, my FIL has purchased his last 4 5'ers from him and Trevor knows that my FIL doesn't like crap like this. If that doesn't work out, then I guess I'll go to Keystone and see what they have to say about it.

Thanks for letting me vent.

Signed,

Not so serverely pissed anymore in Battle Ground...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you are not as pissed off anymore. I would try the same dealer and ask for something for your TT... to make up for all of your troubles and time. There are always goodies a dealer can throw in.









Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What was the reported problem that they fixed the first time? Did they actually fix something?


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

They fixed the ECO switch (which they couldn't tell me what it meant or did other than "Emergency Cut Off"). After they did that, we stayed in it that night and it worked fine all night, other than not wanting to cut off, but with help from here, we determined that that was because the temp setting was too high.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

This weekend had the TT out for the first time. Heater was working fine then decided to stop









Went through the manual a found a re-ignite procedure. Tried it and worked the first time, no more problems the rest of the weekend.

Have you tried those? I don't have the book here and don't want to mess them up. shy

Jared


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Not Yet, thanks for the information. DH is going to check that out.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Rennerbee,
I hate to 'dealer' bash, but I am not too fond of Curtis Trailers, thats where I bought mine (in Aloha). The buy price was OK but I have found their service to be incompetent on several occasions (your mileage may vary!).

I had a slow leak in my black water plumbing (yes i know, YUCK) when I bought the thing and they replaced the valve, when they did so, they didn't get the seal in right and caused yet another leak. I don't believe they even leak tested the work afterwards else they would have noticed it.

I also had it in for service before warranty was up (for a few small things). Anyhow conveniently the water pump did not work next time we used the camper. Had to take it to them to get that diagnosed and replaced. Very coincidental...

Others may have had great experiences with them, but in general if I have a major repair that arises, I am not sure I would take it there...

Danny


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Rennerbee,
> I hate to 'dealer' bash, but I am not too fond of Curtis Trailers, thats where I bought mine (in Aloha). The buy price was OK but I have found their service to be incompetent on several occasions (your mileage may vary!).[snapback]28014[/snapback]​


We live ~5 miles from Curtis in Aloha and drove to RussDean in Pasco,WA









Have not had to do service on anything....spent 5-6 hrs doing the PDI but well worth it and no worries since









(and saved a couple grand too!)


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

rennerbee,

I just returned to the RV dealer this past Monday with the same annoying problem. I have a 21rs (remote thermostat) and the thing would either not ignite the gas and stop or not come back on after it cycled the first couple of times, sounds like your problem. Anyway, the service guys told me that it was a problem with the remote control..... he put new batteries and reset the remote, you may already know this but there is a little button by the batteries that you should press when replacing the batteries.

I tried the heat just a couple of minutes ago (around 40F in NJ) and it did not come on. I then pressed the reset on the back of the remote and it now works. I have left it on and will let you know if it continues to work or not, if not it is back to the frickin dealer for me and at least I will know I am not alone. Try the reset button if you have not already and let me know.

Geoff


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Geoff, i'm going out to do it right now! I'll let you know!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well Geoff, I hope that you are having better luck that I am. I wasn't able to replace the batteries due to no spare AAA size around, but I did do the reset. It came on for about 15 seconds or so then went back out...several times. DH is going to get some AAA batteries tomorrow and will try again, but at this point, I am going to keep my appointment for next week with the service dept. Do let me know how yours is going as I am interested.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi rennerbee,

Well it works, I had my kids out there for about 2 hours last night playing and the heat cycled and the tt kept the temperature. I am still skeptical about that being the only problem but what can I do. The service tech told me that when the batteries get low they send conflicting signals to the unit, since it has been cold it probably killed the batteries but who knows. Let me know how you made out with your new batteries.

Geoff


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, we tried it with new batteries also and it still doesn't work. AND it doesn't work when you press the emergence button either, so i assume that we're going to go ahead and give Curtis service dept 1 more try and see how it goes.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> Well, we tried it with new batteries also and it still doesn't work. AND it doesn't work when you press the emergence button either, so i assume that we're going to go ahead and give Curtis service dept 1 more try and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> [snapback]28424[/snapback]​


I'd insist they demonstrate to you its fixed beforwe you take it back home again.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like your problem is deeper than the reset, ren.
I agree with Glenn. I've been stung on a dealer fix before. Always a good idea to look everything over before you leave. (my dealer is 160 miles roundtrip)

Good luck


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Actually, we did that last month when we picked it up and it was fine, just like when it worked that night-but never again.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

We had problems with our frige working on gas. The dealer could not fix it untill the pulled the gas lines. they were all full of sawdust and wood shavings. They cleaned out the heater and frige and we had not problems since. The sawdust was caused when the lines were punched through the side of the camper.

Ask the dealer to check this

Brian


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Brian, i'll check on that. That's not something I would have even thought of.


----------

